# Roland and Studio Electronics team up on SE-02 analog Boutique synth !!!



## gsilbers (Jun 20, 2017)

Awwwwe---some!!!!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jun 20, 2017)

Sounds great! And very clean. Nice to have patch memory too. Price is good, and it seems to have low end to spare. Probably a perfect desktop monosynth


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 20, 2017)

Nathanael Iversen said:


> Sounds great! And very clean. Nice to have patch memory too. Price is good, and it seems to have low end to spare. Probably a perfect desktop monosynth



the info mentioned:
Create a polyphonic synth by using Chain Mode to connect two or more SE-02s together via MIDI.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 20, 2017)

$499 usd, going to sell allot of these.

Anyone read if it can be rack-mountable?


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> $499 usd, going to sell allot of these.
> 
> Anyone read if it can be rack-mountable?



Kinda of...

https://reverb.com/item/4856372-3dw...sizers?gclid=CMyT_Y_xzNQCFYJ8fgodzd8NvQ&pla=1

http://kvgear.com/products/boo-3


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 20, 2017)

I think mounting it to a blank three or four space rack panel would work as well.



gsilbers said:


> Kinda of...
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/4856372-3dw...sizers?gclid=CMyT_Y_xzNQCFYJ8fgodzd8NvQ&pla=1
> 
> http://kvgear.com/products/boo-3


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I think mounting it to a blank three or four space rack panel would work as well.



I didn't see like an adaptor for this size to normal rack.
Not sure about the blank rack panel. im interested in getting maybe 2 or 3 to do "poly". so racking it might be nice.
but also not sure how it works in daisy chaining it. but 9VCOs sounds interesting


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 20, 2017)

Roland definitely one-ups Behringer's mini clone and on top of it has programmability and a sequencer.

Re: rack panel mounting, having access to a metal shop has its uses. You should also be able to just use 3M lock strip. Here are the dimensions.
https://www.roland.com/global/products/se-02/specifications/



gsilbers said:


> I didn't see like an adaptor for this size to normal rack.
> Not sure about the blank rack panel. im interested in getting maybe 2 or 3 to do "poly". so racking it might be nice.
> but also not sure how it works in daisy chaining it. but 9VCOs sounds interesting


----------



## juliancisneros (Jun 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Roland definitely one-ups Behringer's mini clone and on top of it has programmability and a sequencer.



I haven't felt any need to hop on any of the Boutique line.... but THIS. Definitely think I'll be picking this up. And yea... totally one ups the Behringer's clones and seems to be a much more quality unit in terms of sound and build.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Roland definitely one-ups Behringer's mini clone and on top of it has programmability and a sequencer.
> 
> Re: rack panel mounting, having access to a metal shop has its uses. You should also be able to just use 3M lock strip.strip . Here are the dimensions.
> https://www.roland.com/global/products/se-02/specifications/




the behringer is very shady looking. very rip-offish. 

and you should do rack adapters for these boutique lines! i would buy one!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 20, 2017)

juliancisneros said:


> I haven't felt any need to hop on any of the Boutique line.... but THIS. Definitely think I'll be picking this up. And yea... totally one ups the Behringer's clones and seems to be a much more quality unit in terms of sound and build.




I was waiting for the analog version of those boutique lines. an analog 303, 909 and junos at that small price and form factor?! of course! but roland seems to be alergic to analog.. or in japan they dont see it as cool or different. so much so they partner up with SE! 

I do like the SE02 more in terms of sound and the way it looks. it also had a much better launch presentation. the berhinger just was the main guys talking in a croweded dark small hallway.


----------



## juliancisneros (Jun 20, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> I do like the SE02 more in terms of sound and the way it looks. it also had a much better launch presentation.



Agreed. Launch is on point, and the look itself is something I'd be proud to have as a desktop. Most importantly though is that sound.... very surprised with what they've done there.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 20, 2017)

This looks interesting and sounds good even on YouTube. I have not had a Roland since my Juno 6, so this will be hard to resist


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Jun 20, 2017)

The videos do have a very clean sound, but it is seriously thick! My Minimoog Model-D (new version) has a lot of "character" - and NO presets. It is a hugely rewarding synth to program. I do miss the ability to make presets. Some of my best sounds on the OB-6 have come from revisiting a sound and gradually tweaking it into the best voice. Conversely, I've had great voices on the Mini, and then they are gone - but that is part of the charm. This seems like a bit of the best of both worlds. Easy to program (it's basically a Mini with a few extra mod options - good ones), and patches can be stored! The price is definitely reasonable, and while I could wish it didn't have mini-jacks for I/O, it will work fine in the studio. or strapped down to a rack shelf where the cables can be semi-permanent. I think I would make it into a bass line/arpeggio synth and leave it there. It can do more, but sometimes it is nice to just dedicate a tool.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 21, 2017)

Just pre ordered mine from Brian @ Sweetwater.
Some guys using all PC synths love getting analog quality sounds in their mixes.
Some of them sound just as good live, but we know that low end is just not there.
For 499 USD you can easily make your synth mixes twice as FAT.
Marc St. Regis earned my money 20 years ago, so seeing Roland stepping into the world of FAT Bastards is a reward he earned.
My CODE 8 is nice, but I always bolstered its low end with 3 Multimode Oscillators from my SE-1/SE-1X combo.
Now it's Zebra2 HZ, Omnisphere and Roland SE-02 and of course the synth of Death & Destruction....Solaris.
Oscillators send multiple waveforms, not just the usual single wave.
This is why this is truly a FAT Bastard.
499 means lots of sales and support for decades.

What a celebration of life this is....


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 25, 2017)

new video review


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 25, 2017)

TINY!


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 7, 2017)

Seems this Chain Mode actually works.
Main SE-02 is a Master and a total of six is what I'm gunning for.

I just received tracking info on the first 2 today.
I'm feverish...
If Chain Mode works, I will be surprised actually.
Cascading via MIDI is something that is possible if tracking/Sync is tight.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 7, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Seems this Chain Mode actually works.
> Main SE-02 is a Master and a total of six is what I'm gunning for.
> 
> I just received tracking info on the first 2 today.
> ...



so it would mean that you only program one and have 6 voices and all sound the same so you can do chords, correct? 

(you woudnt have to program 6 different se02 to sound the same)

or will you be using it in a different way?


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 7, 2017)

Believe it or not it's the little idiosyncrasies between voices that creates magic when it comes to analog synths and even something cleverly and experately programmed code wise such as Diva. It's a reason why I find things like the Oberheim Four Voice and the Rhodes Chroma so fascinating.


----------



## AllanH (Aug 7, 2017)

I haven't received tracking info yet (Sweetwater), but crossing my fingers. This looks like a really interesting synth - looking forward to it.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 7, 2017)

AllanH tomorrow you'll be notified.
I suck a lot of cock so I'm most likely a day ahead....

Gsilbers..
I have no idea how it could work other than having your main SE copy all CC assignments presets and sequences over...?
Then they respond to the Main, which in my case answers to the ultimate MIDI Controller known as the Physis K4.

If it don't work, I have a perfect spot for my SE-02 by itself.
Sits under my new LCD Monitor, and connects to my XITE-1 DSP Rack....


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 7, 2017)

Even have a custom Botique case already with matching zippers, steel toed tennis shoes and watch.


----------



## AllanH (Aug 7, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> AllanH tomorrow you'll be notified.
> I suck a lot of cock so I'm most likely a day ahead....



If that's the price, I can wait other day 

Looking forward to getting the SE-02.


----------



## AllanH (Aug 7, 2017)

@chimuelo - I'm really looking forward to your initial impression. The online demos are impressive.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 8, 2017)

sounds nice saddly i feel i need so much and if output is mini plug i need even cable buying...


----------



## AllanH (Aug 8, 2017)

JPQ said:


> sounds nice saddly i feel i need so much and if output is mini plug i need even cable buying...


The SE-02 (supposedly) also transmits sound over USB. I'm hoping that works as well as advertised, as it fits nicely with my primarily in-the-box setup.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 8, 2017)

You can make your own cables.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-An-18-To-14-Cable/

Parts here:
https://www.monoprice.com



JPQ said:


> sounds nice saddly i feel i need so much and if output is mini plug i need even cable buying...


----------



## JPQ (Aug 8, 2017)

AllanH said:


> The SE-02 (supposedly) also transmits sound over USB. I'm hoping that works as well as advertised, as it fits nicely with my primarily in-the-box setup.


Dont work cases when i want play without computer and use analog effects. and conversion can be not so good.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 8, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> You can make your own cables.
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-An-18-To-14-Cable/
> 
> Parts here:
> https://www.monoprice.com


_with my hands i cannot recommned making cables itself._ at least not just yet but cables are cheap and i found exact cable type what i need allredady when i looked it for Volca series. i really dont fully know what i need in tool way i mean their order.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 8, 2017)

More black and orange to be in style and shit.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 8, 2017)

dunno if this should be its own thread but the SH101 boutique came out
*Roland SH-01A*


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 8, 2017)

Andi am not sure why they dont continue doing the analog thing like the Se-02. im sure when they see the numbers they might change their minds


----------



## AllanH (Aug 8, 2017)

JPQ said:


> Dont work cases when i want play without computer and use analog effects. and conversion can be not so good.



At least there are conversion/combo cables with both 3.5 mm to 6.35mm plugs. Still flimsy for performance setup.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 8, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Andi am not sure why they dont continue doing the analog thing like the Se-02. im sure when they see the numbers they might change their minds



Oh so Berhringer also has its own clone of the SH101.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 8, 2017)

SH-01A suffers from a 2 Oscillator design.
It's a cool sounding piece of kit.
But once you get 3 x Oscillators going it's hard to play 2 with any level of satisfaction...

Like hunting with a Chihuahua.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 9, 2017)

SH-101... think Devo, Nitzer Ebb, Orbital.



chimuelo said:


> SH-01A suffers from a 2 Oscillator design.
> It's a cool sounding piece of kit.
> But once you get 3 x Oscillators going it's hard to play 2 with any level of satisfaction...
> 
> Like hunting with a Chihuahua.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 9, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> SH-101... think Devo, Nitzer Ebb, Orbital.



I'd rather not..
Great booty shaking, money making stuff though.
Right now freestyle underground Kendrick Lamar-ish only with more synths.
808 style is going to give ground to Chimuelos Fat Bastards..


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 9, 2017)

They're FAT little bastards.
Setting up MIDI Controllers now so I can try Chain Mode.
This thing really is a newer more featured SE-1.
These suckers are going to sell like hot cakes.

Amazon Roland Boutique case is perfect fit.
Also fits under my LCD/iLok Stand, plenty of room left.
I need a TS/Mono 1/8 inch jack.
I had stereo out to an XLR Adapter. Had to turn Trim to 100%.
Then I pulled it out and bang...
Also when talking out my IEMs I was pleased to hear a tiny speaker somewhere as I could play the synth and hear it reflecting off the surface.

Fantastic thick discrete audio quality.
Save your VSTi's for what analog synths don't do.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 9, 2017)

AllanH said:


> At least there are conversion/combo cables with both 3.5 mm to 6.35mm plugs. Still flimsy for performance setup.



i found suitable cables even some are made by Roland i think... all is now well. but still also sad when you want setup my which you avoid many different kind cables.


----------



## JPQ (Aug 9, 2017)

AllanH said:


> At least there are conversion/combo cables with both 3.5 mm to 6.35mm plugs. Still flimsy for performance setup.



i found suitable cables even soem are made by roland i think... all is now well. but still also sad when you want setup my which you avoid many different kind cables.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 9, 2017)

New Demo


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 9, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> They're FAT little bastards.
> Setting up MIDI Controllers now so I can try Chain Mode.
> This thing really is a newer more featured SE-1.
> These suckers are going to sell like hot cakes.
> ...



Nice! 

Did it sync up with other SE02 to do chords?


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes it works as far as syncing up the voicings.
I'll know more after I program the Master SE-02.
But the glide on this is just like old Oberheims. So that's a feature the old SE-1s didn't have.
Each Oscillator glides at separate rates and sounds fuckin' huge...

I might just keep one and sell one if I can't automate the Chain Mode to return to mono.
My hands have to stay on the keyboards, don't have luxury of fiddling around with gear.
We'll see though, as 6 of these would be SUPER Fat..

You can't buy a 6 voice 3 oscillator analogs for 3 grand that I am aware of.
Guarantee they wouldn't be as fat as 6 SE-02s...
I'm thinking Roland will make a 6 voice module once the cash starts rolling in.
I hope St.Regis gets fat with cash.
He deserves it after keeping Fat analog alive while everyone else split the scene.
Karma...always finds its way.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 10, 2017)

The MIDI CCs are thankfully extensive.
Presets recall hardware routings i.e. Switches delay settings.

But one overlooked section is the Delay.
Ever play with a real high quality delay unit that modulates the audio in real time?
I have. Tape Delays and my old Model 3 Lexicon Prime Time were sweet, but no MIDI.

So on the SE-02 the Delay is excellent but responds in real time like an old analog unit.
On Omnisphere an LFO attached to fine tuning can get some big sounds, sort if.
But the SE-02 delay time parameter can be slightly modulated for really fat wide pitch mods.
You can send AFT commands and amounts sent on my Physis K4 and get some fantastic fat ass leads. Impressive.

Less featured controllers could use a setting of +/- 1 from Pitch Bend, etc.
CV In can also be used I imagine.

This is a fantastic synth and it's 3Oscillators are Phat.
I wouldn't hesitate buying one, and recommend all other discrete audio buffs to get one.
The DM12 with all voice stacked can't come close to the sound of this synth.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 12, 2017)

Askaudio review


----------



## AllanH (Aug 12, 2017)

Still waiting for my Sweetwater shipment email (not to mention the synth) 
Most recent estimate is September.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 12, 2017)

Well that's good news actually AllanH.
Not for you but thousands already came and guys I know say October too.
So Sweetwater has several thousand pre ordered, which means 2 company's I like are making money.
This leads to better support and quicker supply chains.

once you get fat sounds and CCs assigned xmod and Sync are the action for unique powerful tones.
Also find a 0-16000 resolution controller like mod wheel, but a long Ribbon is best.
Assign CC#82, crank up regen on delay, add mix to taste, but play a note then modulate the delay time.
I make a nice lead sound then using the Ribbon controller drag it down in slow motion.
Sounds exactly like Tape Stop.
The delay is fantastic. Not just a tail maker.
This sucker is like my first delay units, the Lexicon Prime Time and PCM 42.
Too bad plug ins glitch trying to do this
I'd love one for live work
Maybe I try audio in and see if it works.

Best synth I bought since Solaris.


----------



## AllanH (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you Chimuelo, I feel better now. I would love for this to be successful, and maybe Roland and SE will do a 6 note poly with a similar architecture and maybe even (gasp) full sized knobs


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 12, 2017)

These knobs work but you need a full featured controller keyboard or a BCF-2000 to really use, as the knobs, even if they were bigger just can't operate smoothly.
I attached controllers to the Delay Time, Delay Regen, Delay amount, Cutoff, Contour, Sync, Sustain, Xmod 1/2/3, feedback, Osc1/2/3 fine tune so far.
My SE-1s cant get close to the level of automation the 02s provide.
Having owned analog hardware synths over the years found them difficult to control due to weak MIDI Implementation.
This is the best mono synth I have ever owned.

A great month for me. Canterbury Rhodes and the SE-02 are both surprisingly spectacular.

An example of why the Delay Time feature is awesome.
I made a custom MIDI Device in Scope SDK where I attached a Slow Sine Wave with low amount of signal.
It alters the Delay time left and right of its center which alters the pitch slightly making it really wide since its juxtaposed with the dry image.
Retriggered for note on/off too.

Im lucky to have the right controller and right Audio/MIDI Interface to really get under the hood of this synth.
I'm sure MIDI GuRus can use Cubases automation features to do the same.

Giving the 2nd unit to my boy.
Once I let him hear the Kendrick Lamar 808 style Bass using Feedback and Glide he properly begged and got it.
By cranking up Feedback and using XMod 3 and all Oscillators on lowest octave and Sub this is going to be a favorite quickly with rap crews.
I got the rattling subs in the trunk sounds dialed in....

You're going to be so glad you ordered one.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 12, 2017)

Here's a much better manual.
Gives you in depth explanations as Roland's manual is pretty lame.

http://sunshine-jones.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/A-Users-Guide-To-The-Roland-SE-02.pdf


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 13, 2017)

I needed multiple CC#s on the same channel to control multiple parameters without using a DAW sequencer.
Bome Box + MIDI Translator Pro do this, but I save that hardware as back up/spare.

Making a custom MIDI Device in Scope Modular I can now use an expression pedal for cutoff wah-wah, but also modulate sync for a more pronounced wah-wah.
Cutoff and Sync amounts, each with separate amounts using curve modifiers.

So much enjoyment and automation.
Sure do love this synth.


----------



## IFM (Aug 13, 2017)

I decided to cancel my preorder. This this is so tiny and I've got a few other synths already. Instead I ordered a Sub Phatty and a Korg Monologue. I think from here the Behringer Model D.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 13, 2017)

Can't blame you as it's size makes controlling by hand limited.

This synth sounds so good though Roland is going to have to do a follow up.
Maybe polyphony, maybe size.

Anyone who can dedicate a cheap Behringer BCF-2000 will be styling though.
I broke mine out of the closet to attach those long throw faders.
If I didn't have a full featured 88 note controller this would be the best way to get under the hood of the SE-02.

The little switches are so damn tiny, you almost have to assign a button like the BCF-2000 has.
Switches with three options I am programming in step mode on my Physis K4 with a Yamaha FC4.
Learning isn't hard, memorizing all of the controllers requires embarrassing mistakes during a gig to shame myself into memory control...


----------



## AllanH (Aug 13, 2017)

I am expecting to use my MPD 232, which has 3 banks of eight sliders, on/off buttons, and 360 dials. Plus the pads and their control.

Alternatively, my Kurzweil has reasonable amount of dials and buttons.

EDIT: typo in specs.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 16, 2017)

Here's another concept for high resolution control of the Filter.
I prefer VCF CV In for controlling the Filter.
MIDI is fairly smooth but on an FC-7 there's lag in lower range of the pedal.
Behringer FCV-100 is a MIDI + CV Pedal that sends out dual signals.
This pleases me because I like the ancient Edgar Winter ARP Wah-Wah Filter stuff he did where Sync and Cutoff were modulated. Much thicker Yeoow to it.

Since Sync knob is Center detention on the SE-02, I set a value on the Physis K4 Controller to start Expression at 64 for the MIDI Control of the SE-02.

VCF CV is full tilt audio modulation of the SE-02 Filter so I get a really nasty Wah-Wah that really screams with Feedback on the Oscillators Mix at 50%...

Thank God I have templates on the Physis K4 to program the SE-02.
My fingertips are above average in size and make it impossible to ever use this live.
But its MIDI and CV are so well implemented its small size becomes an advantage.

Below I have the SE-02 to see in comparison to my QWERTY & trackball.
Once connected it slides under my LCD Monitor stand which also has my iLok and wireless receiver installed on its 2 x front ports.












I have 4 banks of controls. Basically 4 x Behringer BCF-2000s per preset.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 16, 2017)

Also will be trying MUX from MuLabs which is a Modular VST that makes synths, FX or MIDI Devices, 24bit audio to MIDI/CV Converters too as a chap showed me.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 18, 2017)

SONICSTATE


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm settling for the awesome Reflex Pedal from Source Audio.
I've got some other options that are working but then this is a way to control 2 x simultaneous MIDI CC#s, and one CV Out to VCF CV In on the SE-02.
You don't need an elaborate Physis K4. It helps for editing/programming/ performing, but a nice controller you already have and the Reflex is a dream come true.

http://www.sourceaudio.net/downloads/product_docs/reflex_manual.pdf

I will run it like this.
MIDI Out of Physis K4 into Reflex, MIDI Out of Reflex into SE-02.
Expression 1/2 into Physis K4 for Pedal 4/5.
Expression 3 out into SE-02 VCF CV In.
Each preset on the SE-02 is mapped through the Pedal which is customized per preset.

CV instead of CC# 74 is really twice as nice.
Precision control is a must for Filter Sweeps.

I'm stoked everyday as I spend hours programming presets.
I'm sure others will disagree with me but I've owned and still own many hardware analog discrete audio synths.
This sounds better, can be controlled more precisely, and is 10 times cheaper.

If they make a 6 voice version of this it will be an enormous success.
I say as big as the DX7/TX816.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 18, 2017)

Good demo Synthpunk.

You'd love one of these.
It sounds like a giant 3 Oscillator wall of Modules.
It's truly a FAT Bastard....


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> SONICSTATE




it sounds sooooooo goood!


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 21, 2017)

Here's some rather flavorful uses of feedback, chord structures, sound effects, etc.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 21, 2017)

I think it does sound great Jimmy. But for now I've got a good fix with my Waldorf Pulse Mk1 and Sub37, Monark, & Diva ITB. Definitely a great pick up though if you do not have that sound.



chimuelo said:


> Good demo Synthpunk.
> 
> You'd love one of these.
> It sounds like a giant 3 Oscillator wall of Modules.
> It's truly a FAT Bastard....


----------



## AllanH (Oct 4, 2017)

FINALLY! The SE-02 arrived today and after getting the microscope out to read the manual, the beast is making noise. My first reaction is that it's very fat in the low end and crystal clear in the top. This is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 10, 2018)

I realize I'm resurrecting an old thread, but I saw that a VST for the SE-02 has been released. I'm going to get that and see if that makes the SE-02 easier to use. I have no experience with the developer, but it seems worth a go.

http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2018/01/09/roland-se-02-midi-patch-editor-controller/


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 10, 2018)

Allan, Isn't the appeal of having one the knobs for editing ?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 10, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Allan, Isn't the appeal of having one the knobs for editing ?



The plugin has a few advantages, including automation and access to hidden parameters.  From the website:

"It is perfect to integrate the SE-02 into your DAW. It makes it easier to adjust the sound accurately, which is difficult with the small knobs.

The Editor gives you access to the controller on the SE-02 interface, and also direct access to hidden parameters.

The „SE-02“ parameters can be automated, they can be stored in your Project.

You can save your sound on the SE-02 Synth or as VST Presets (..fxp) in the DAW.

With the X-Y-Pad any controller can be selected and controlled."

Very cool integration of hardware and software. Seems like the best of both worlds.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 11, 2018)

I didn't get chance to try it last night, but the idea is primarily to make the SE-02 easier to use in DAW projects.


----------



## AllanH (May 4, 2018)

Just in case anyone else is interested: StudioElectronics released the "official" SE-02 stand-alone software editor. Roland also released new firmware (v 1.10) as well with many improvements. The VST/AU plugins are supposed to come later this year.

The stand-alone software editor is very well done and interfaces flawlessly with the hardware SE-02. I had a great time playing the SE-02 and the new editor last night. The GUI and the SE-02 are always "in sync" and editor provides for locally saved modified bank presets: I can customize e.g. bank A/7 without affecting the hardware bank and use the editor's customized A/7 across sessions. Very nice and helpful. Lots of other good features including automation etc.


----------



## gsilbers (May 4, 2018)

took me a tiny while to find it but here it s
http://www.studioelectronics.com/products/synths/software/se02-editor/

not plugin yet but coming soon.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 4, 2018)

The SE-02 is one of the first batch of synths that profiles with Omnisphere 2.5. I'm guessing that it won't make a huge amount of sense to buy it just for this though, since it looks like the controls are so small you kind of need the editor to do it properly. So you could end up with some crazy Computer -> hardware controller -> computer chain which makes no sense at all.

It does look like a great little synth though.


----------



## chimuelo (May 11, 2018)

I use my Physis K4 to control the parameters.
The knob that bothers me most is LFO Rate.
It leaps over the 550 thru 750 range, right where you’re seeking the perfect vibrato rate using AFT.
Got time off to upgrade and try the software editor.
Looking forward to this.

It’s the best sounding discrete Audio Mono Synth IMO.
Solaris has always buried my SoftSynths and even my old SE-1Xs in Mono or poly mode.
SE-02 is incredible on every Bass & Lead sound needed.
Currently just doing dance covers but having a great time.
My bassist plays like Oteal Burbidge, so when we lay down Bruno Mars/Maroon 5 grooves or Disco tunes our low end wall of FAT packs the dance floor.
I’m making shit money and loving it because of our sound quality.

Using 8” RCF Powered cabs with an RCF 10” Sub.
A Bellari RP562 Sonic Tube Exciter w/ RCA Tubes is heavenly.
I’m first to the gig, and on stage early each show.

Sorry for the OT.
If you want that big greasy Fat bastard sound you really need one of these.
Support was a little slow but it appears they’ve got everything nailed down.
I had no issues.

If you really want sickness added to sound, modulate multiple parameters simultaneously and use CV Audio on the VCF. 
I get the thickest deadliest wah-wah by modulating Sync PMod and VCF.
Edgar Winter would love our Funk/Slap version of Frankenstein.


----------

